# Free Excel Editor for IPhone?



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey,

does anyone know if theres a free excel editor for the iPhone out there?

I got a work out plan in excel done up and i just want to track the weight i lift.

thanks!


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I use an app called documents. they have a free version and the paid one is just 0.99
it does the job, not only with excel documents but word too


----------



## Crem (Jul 8, 2010)

are there any apps that can open encrypted excel files, with macros?


----------

